# H1n1 & modifier 25 on e/m??



## MsMaddy (Nov 12, 2009)

I know that we don't charge for h1n1 injection, but if pt comes in for other issues and they decided to get h1n1 inj. At the same visit, can we use mod 25 on ov level or we don't need to since we don't charge for it?? See example:

99393 -25
90663
90470


thanks in advance!
Msmaddy


----------



## csamps/CPC (Nov 12, 2009)

You do not need a modifier on the E/M code with an immunization.  I hope this helps! 
Cindy


----------



## sunrise19 (Nov 16, 2009)

When the patient comes for h1n1 injectin, what ICD9 code do we need to use?

tuyen


----------



## kumeena (Nov 17, 2009)

Health maintenance visits (Preventive codes) you don't add modifier with any vaccinations. Vaccinations are included in HMV.

ICD 9 V04.81 for H1N1


----------

